# Anyone else due to test December 14? Want to wait togther?



## JulietteinLondon (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm on my first cycle of IUI and due to test next Tuesday. I'm finding it very hard because for the last few days I've "felt" pregnant - very tired, very sore breasts (though to be fair they've been sore since starting injections) and suddenly today I feel that I'm not.  My breasts are a bit less sore and I just can't keep faith that I might be pregnant. It's no more rational than the feeling that I WAS pregnant I guess, but I just can't stop getting upset.

So I was wondering if anyone else is testing around the same time and we could hold each others hands, metaphorically.  I really don't want to test early and feel worse and I'd love to know how others are feeling.


----------



## Arabella (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi...I'm due to test on the 15th!  I'm only a day away from you and I'm determined not to test too early this time.  I'm also trying not to read too much into the fact that I've got sore nipples.  I've never had this before and they even felt quite tender against my jumper earlier on today.  I've had a tingling feeling too.


----------



## DAB (Mar 16, 2004)

Sounds promising Arabella  

I am testing on the 18th and I have had absolutely no symptoms what so ever. I know it's a bit early but after reading some of what the other girls have felt I am not feeling very positive.

Good luck to all of us


----------



## JulietteinLondon (Nov 30, 2004)

It seems to me that this wait is full of opportunities to torture ourselves.  There was some very good advice elsewhere on this site about taking a 'zen' approach to the 2ww.  We've all done our bit, taken the drugs, turned up for appointments, now it's all down to the egg and sperm to get themselves together and all we can do is provide a healthy environment for them. And maybe the best way to do that is to think positively until we know different.  I know it's absurd but I find it comforting to give my belly a little pat and say some encouraging words.

As for symptoms - we're all different. I've seen some women on here say they felt nothing at all during the 2ww, some had sore breasts, some not so let's encourage each other not to read too much into symptoms.

I'm sending you both good vibes and let's hope we all get good news next week.


----------



## cjn (Nov 30, 2004)

I am due to test on the 14th as well. I have really mixed feeling personally I can't wait to stop inserting these tablets!!! But also I am eager to find out either way. I have experienced sore nipples but that has stopped now. It could also be due to several factors. I have had pains on my right side which could be a good thing or a bad. Hang in there and the best of luck for all of us!!


----------



## JulietteinLondon (Nov 30, 2004)

Good luck to you too cjn


----------



## pebble (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi All,
I am due to test on the 14th too, I must say that I am dreading it, it is my third time down this bumpy road and and feeling the pressure now. 
I have no symptoms what so ever, so not sure if this is a good sign, the last 2 times my breasts were really sore but this time only in the morning for a while then that is it. I had a little bit of period pain about 2 nights ago, but nothing else apart from that.
Totally agree with you cjn - these pessaries are doing my head in and also knicker checking like mad!!! Not long now for us all 5 days left, I have never done a sneaky test before my date as I have always bleed just before I was about to do the test. But not getting caught out this time I am going to do a test on Monday I think it is just to mentally prepare us in a way.
Take care everyone, lets hope that we all have  , not sure if I can go through this again,
Pebble x


----------



## cookie_monster (Jun 2, 2004)

Hi Juliette,

I am also due to test on 14th December, and if its any comfort, I'm feeling just like you!  I haven't had many symptoms (apart from sore boobs, which I have put down to the Cyclogest), and the odd twinge the last few days, which I don't know what to make of at all!  Hanging in there (and getting through a lot of those chocs I had put away for Christmas!!)

Take care & fingers crossed for you, and everyone testing in the next few weeks,

Cookie xx


----------



## Cree (Oct 3, 2004)

HI everyone 

I am due to test on the 15th. Like several of you, I have had sore nipples but that has passed. My stomach is really swollen but that is nothing new around this time of the month. I am on 50mg Clomid but have not took it this month due to a cyst (which has thankfully begun to shrink), so not overly hopeful even though I ovulated. 

I hate the 2WW, it is definitely mental torture so it is nice to be in touch with others who are going through it at the same time.

Hoping to see some   results here before too long!

Cree


----------



## Honey (Apr 29, 2004)

I am due to test on the 16th but will probably test on the 14th as last time I felt so cheated not even getting to the test day before AF arrived. I think you are right that somehow it may mentally prepare you for the worse while still leaving some hope before AF arrives. Last time I convinved myself I was pregnant, felt sick, sense of smell changed, felt tired and then on day 12 AF arrived and it was such as shock. wont be making that mistake again. I think we all want this so much we could convince ourselves of anything. I was pregnant on my first IVF cycle although sadly m/c but I had no symptoms at all on the 2ww apart from AF pains towards the end of 2ww which convinced me af was on the way and was amazed when i tested postive.


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi girls

I am due to test on the 17th.  This will be my tenth iui and I'm trying not to get too worked up about it!  I have felt very tired in the mornings lately, so tired in fact it's a chore to get out of bed and also had very heavy feeling in boobs and tingly nipples!  Each on of my cycles has been different so I'm not reading anything into it!  I got a pos on my 4th iui but sadly ended in  m/c.  That was my second m/c (first was a natural pregancy which came as a complete surprise) so for me the 2ww is not actually the hardest part of all this.  If I do get a pos things will get worse as I will be so stressed wondering if I am going to lose it again!

My thoughts are with all you ladies and I know exactly how you all are feeling at the moment so I want to wish you all the luck in the world for your test dates!

Fingers crossed for    all round!

Take care

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## JulietteinLondon (Nov 30, 2004)

It's good to hear we're all having different symptoms and that none of them necessarily mean anything (OK, that sounds odd but I know what I mean!)

It's really helpful to me to know you are out there having the same wait at the same time and now we just have the hump of the weekend to get over before we can start thinking about testing. I'm not going to even buy a test until Monday, to avoid temptation, and I'm going to try to think of diverting things to do this weekend.  Now, what will it be?  A bit of free climbing up Ben Nevis or mince pie making? Decisions decisions 

Good luck everyone


----------



## pebble (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi
Unfortunately I did a test today 2 days before I should of, and it was negative, I am gutted, so upset wishing that I had not done it. Cried all day.   
I don't think that I can take another knock back, this may be the end of the road for me.
Do you think it could be wrong and it could turn out to be positive on Tuesday?

Anybodys comments I would appreciate. I am having a terrible day.

Thanks

Pebble x


----------



## JulietteinLondon (Nov 30, 2004)

Dear Pebble,

I'm so sorry, you must feel awful.  Please don't make yourself feel worse by blaming yourself for testing early. It's almost impossible to resist and very  understandable that you did it.  Just hang on, test again on Tuesday and hope for the best.  

I know how awful a negative result is and I'm very sorry you've had such a rotten day.  Please know that there are a lot of us going through the same thing, over and over, and rumour has it that some of us might actually have a baby one day. 

Sending you hugs and hoping you feel better,

Jules xxx


----------



## pebble (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi
Thanks Jules, just want today to end, to top it all off I am full of cold so that doesn't help.
I know I will get through this, if it doesn't work out for us this time, definitely having a break from it all. Three times in just over 1 year is alot of dissapointment.
Thanks again. Take Care and I will be thinking of you all on test day.
Pebble x
Lots and Lots of


----------



## cjn (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Girls

Have just realised I am due to test on the 15th not the 14th oops, thinking of you all and hope the results are positive!


----------



## pebble (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi All
Unfortunately the test was right our third BPN today. AF started last night. Devestated.
Not going to be around for a while as I need a break from the whole thing. Me and DH going to spend some quality time together and take time out and come back late next year and have another go, not giving up yet.
Take care everyone and thanks for the support over the last couple of months.
Good luck to everyone.
Pebble


----------



## cjn (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Pebble

Sorry to hear your news. Hope you and your DH have a lovely Christmas and enjoy your time together.


----------



## JulietteinLondon (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear your news pebble.  I hope you can come back after taking some time and I wish you well and a very restful Christmas.  xxx


----------

